# Putting together a single notes fragrance collection



## ClaraSuds (Oct 10, 2012)

I like blending my own scents. Sure it's frustrating sometimes but it's a patient past-time with huge satisfaction payoff when you finally come up with something that works. I don't have any interest in scenting my soaps with ready made blends. So what are the best basics for single frgrance notes that you'd recommend and why?


----------



## lsg (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.essentialoils.co.za/blending_fragrances.htm


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for that. I've read that site several times but it doesn't answer my question. What I really wanted to know is what single note fragrance oils soapers buy as their must items. Some fragrances tend to be used more often than others. So which ones are the most popular in terms of blending versatility and usefulness?


----------



## birdcharm (Oct 10, 2012)

I personally like lavender.  

For blending, it blends well with Rose ... which could be Palmarosa,
as well as Peppermint, and others may have some additional thoughts 
on blending lavender, but those are two of mine! 

Kathy


----------



## judymoody (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you looking for EOs exclusively or FOs as well?

My basic EO library would include lavender or lavandin, mint, spearmint, patchouli, folded citrus (lemon & orange), rosemary, lemongrass, litsea cubeba, eucalyptus, tea tree, clove bud, cinnamon bark, anise, and cedar.  All of these are pretty reasonably priced except the lavender and the patchouli.  You could make a lot of different blends with these options.  If you wanted to splurge, I'd add cardamom, fresh ginger (the dried variety is pretty pungent), nutmeg, and some other conifers - spruces or cypresses.

If you're just starting out, the prices at Camden Grey are very reasonable.  I also buy from New Directions Aromatics and Liberty Natural.


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm looking for both. Some fragrance notes aren't practical or possible with EOs alone. My EO collection includes

Lavender - bulgarian, it has a more floral and less astringent note than other lavenders
Vetiver - I adore this as both a fixative and a base note
Ginger CO2 - use it for top notes, it's very green and crisp like citrus
Cedar - great base and middle note depending on the type. Chinese cedar is very floral but not as strong as others.
Geranium - one of the more interesting Florals. Pungent and green no powder
Thyme - I'm in love with this as a top note. 
Star Anise - its stong scent and cheap price has led me to begin working with it more. Its an interesting herb,more than just licorice smell. 
Lemon myrtle - similar to May Chang but more lemony and very strong. This one easily overpowers blends and is quite sweet. 

I tend to like green, pungent and woody scents best, but I don't want to miss out on obvious useful additiions just because I don't love them as single notes. Finding a good (non-foody) vanilla is on my list. I'm not into bakery scents though.


----------



## lsg (Oct 11, 2012)

I like lavender, patchouli, cedarwood, lemon, lime, grapefruit, sweet orange, Litsea Cubea for anchoring citrus scents, vanilla and sandalwood f.o., just to name a few.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 11, 2012)

OK, for fragrance, here are some of my favorites:

Sandalwood - Brambleberry has a good one.
Vanilla - still searching for one I really truly like.  Southern Soapers Bourbon Vanilla is nice.  TSW's Vaniglia de Madagascar is also good (it is quite similar to Day Star's to my nose).
Cucumber - I like Southern Garden Scents
Coconut - Peak's Coconut Milk
Rose - Peak's Rose Bouquet
Chocolate - Candle Science Fudge Brownie or Peak's Hot Cocoa or TSW's Hot Cocoa
Neroli - AHRE makes a good one
Jasmine - also AHRE
Gardenia - Brambleberry
Lilac - Peak

I forgot about vetiver, yes that's great.  Also petitgrain, palmarosa, rose geranium, and ylang-ylang


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, so adding sandalwood, coconut and vanilla onto my synthetics list. They sound like they will do well with my current EOs. Great suggestions everyone, it's nice to hear from people who like different styles of scents.


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 11, 2012)

birdcharm said:
			
		

> I personally like lavender.
> 
> For blending, it blends well with Rose ... which could be Palmarosa,
> as well as Peppermint, and others may have some additional thoughts
> ...



It also blends beautifully with thyme.


----------



## birdcharm (Oct 12, 2012)

That's nice to know!  I will have to try that sometime. 
Those two together would also serve well as an 
antibacterial, I believe.  Could be a perfect pair 
for more than one reason!    

I will surely check that out sometime ... thanks again! 

Kathy


----------



## green soap (Oct 27, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> OK, for fragrance, here are some of my favorites:
> 
> ....
> Vanilla - still searching for one I really truly like.  Southern Soapers Bourbon Vanilla is nice.  TSW's Vaniglia de Madagascar is also good (it is quite similar to Day ..
> ...



Judymoody, have you tried 'vanilla lace' from CG?  It is not very sweet, reminiscent of vanilla flan.

Also, yes on the ylang ylang.  I use it as often as I use patchouli.

I was wondering, what do you folks blend with vetiver?  purchased some and still pondering a blend with it.  

My EO is long and my FO list is short.  Due to the prices of some EO and the unavailability of some scents in EOs I buy some FOs - here is my list

vanilla
chocolate
an ocean water scent (sea mist or similar)
a woodsy scent.  I have two, juniper sage and blue spruce
neroli
rose
lilac
gardenia
jasmin
coconut (have not found one I like but several of my customers like the one from CG)

I also have but will not buy again:
lime margarita (I like my custom EO citrus blend much better but this FO has its fans)
pumpkin pie (I could do a better job myself blending vanilla with some of the spicy EOs)
Orange clove.  This one I got because real clove EO accelerates like crazy.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Oct 28, 2012)

> I was wondering, what do you folks blend with vetiver? purchased some and still pondering a blend with it.


I used it as a basenote, and came up with a rather masculine scent with bergamot, petitgrain, coriander, cedar, and just a touch of benzoin to give it some "roundness".


----------



## green soap (Oct 29, 2012)

Seifenblasen said:
			
		

> > I was wondering, what do you folks blend with vetiver? purchased some and still pondering a blend with it.
> 
> 
> I used it as a basenote, and came up with a rather masculine scent with bergamot, petitgrain, coriander, cedar, and just a touch of benzoin to give it some "roundness".



Thank you Seifenblasen!  I have some of the EO you mentioned and will try some blends.  I think petitgrain is derived from the citrus leaves?  Maybe lemongrass would work instead?  I also have lots of citrus leaves, sometimes I make it into a tea and use in place of the water.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, petitgrain is from leaves and sometimes twigs of bitter orange (same plant as where neroli is from).  Lemongrass would give it a different scent but I think it would be lovely!  5x orange/lemon would probably work, too.

What I usually do is after I have all my oils measured, and waiting for the lye water to cool off a bit, I put a small amount of oil, say, 15 to 30g (or 1/2 to 1 oz.) in a little glass bowl and put my EO in the oil, starting with perhaps 1 - 2% of the "main note" (or the cheapest EO of the lot)    , then add small amounts of the other EO to come up with something that smells good to me.  That way I don't have to fuss with EOs at trace.


----------

